# My New Home Audio Setup



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well since my car is in the shop, i have now taken a dive into home audio after months of research. Taking the opportunity of Thanksgiving sales and my impulsive buying nature, everything is basically ordered except for cabling and crossover components. So here is the setup:

*TV:* Samsung HL-T5075S 50" DLP 720p
*Receiver:* Onkyo TX8522 Stereo Receiver 
*Transport:* Marantz DV4001 CD/DVD Player
*Speakers:* "The Ego" using Focal Utopia 5W3211B and Hiquphon OWII
*Subwoofer:* A Focal 10W6452 10" Utopia powered by a Bass 300 per tower

I decided to build this 2-ch stereo setup to enjoy in small environment of my room. Basically to listen and enjoy music and the occasional movie or video game of course . This "simple" setup will get my feet wet in home audio as well as hopefully expose me to DIY passive crossovers. Basically looking to have fun with the setup and hopefully have a reference system.

Please give me your opinions, thoughts, and/or critiques. Everything is already in possession or on the way, but would like to know what i could have changed or improved upon in the future. Thanks  *(Damn im excited!!!!!)*


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

We just got a 40" Samsung 1080p LCD tonight and damn! Take some pics when you get that setup up and running.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> We just got a 40" Samsung 1080p LCD tonight and damn! Take some pics when you get that setup up and running.


Very nice TV man, i didnt have the cash for that one  But im not disappointed at all. I got the TV setup and i think a 50" may be a but too large and over the top for my bedroom, but oh well :blush:

BTW: Mind me asking how much you picked your 40" up for and where? My parents are now in the market for one in their room. LOL


----------



## Synergy324 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Onkyo, for the price its all good. Should work well for the time being. Down the road consider getting a seperate CD & DVD transport. Most combos' compromise on the sound/picture quality.

Variables are what you listen to and enjoy. SACD, DVD Audio or 2 channel CD, Blueray or HD DVD?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice,

Wait until you replace th Onkyo with separates. Its only a matter of time.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Synergy324 said:


> I'm not a fan of Onkyo, for the price its all good. Should work well for the time being. Down the road consider getting a seperate CD & DVD transport. Most combos' compromise on the sound/picture quality.
> 
> Variables are what you listen to and enjoy. SACD, DVD Audio or 2 channel CD, Blueray or HD DVD?


Yea i know what you mean about Onkyo, but for the price/performance i get for $130 i couldnt find a comparable option for what i wanted and needed at the moment

Well the reason i choose this particular CD/DVD combo was because im not an audiophile and like the convenience of having a DVD player as well. I will only be listening to CDs and watching regular DVD movies. I thought Marantz was know for their qaulity transports, while this player supports upconverting and HDMI support as well. I think later down the road, its make sense to do seperate though...

Thanks for the input...please continue


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

seagrasser said:


> Wait until you replace th Onkyo with separates. Its only a matter of time.


Im not sure i got what you meant...the Onkyo TX-8522 is just a 2ch receiver not a HTIB setup


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry...

separates = preamp and amplifier, like many of our car setups. Not necessarily HT. I'm running a 2.1 setup now and don't see myself changing that anytime soon.

Super low noise, high damping, and real guts to the design.

I always had better components in my car than in my home. One day I changed that and, boy, there are no limts to what you can acheive without the limits of a car environment.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, FWIW running "separates" isn't really as necessary as most think. A quality receiver like a Denon or Pioneer Elite will sound ever bit as good as pre amps and amps that cost several times as much in 99% of situations.

Although, a $130 Onkyo doesn't exactly fir the bill for the types of receivers I am talking about...but you get the idea.

But to give an example, it's not even close to being the same as comparing running a head unit to power speakers in a car as opposed to an external amp when it comes to home audio.

You can get some seriously clean, well processed, and ample power from receivers these days


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

got it...yea this Onkyo is part of the "starter kit"


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Question, how were you able to run subs off that receiver? Is there some kind of sub outlet?

I'm stuck with this dilemma. I have the predecessor to the TX-8522, the TX-8511, and there's no sub outlet. I'm wondering how the hell I'm going be able to use a sub that I'm interested in buying.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> Question, how were you able to run subs off that receiver? Is there some kind of sub outlet?


I will be using the speaker line in on the Bash 300 amp....taking the signal from the speaker outputs of th receiver


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wanted to bump it up :blush:

Getting the receiver and CD/DVD player Friday!!!  Now i just need to make these damn towers, but im going to tackle smaller bookshelves first (Seas CA21RE/TV with BG Neo3s) Just sharing...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

We got the Samsung LN-T4061F from BB on their Cyber Monday deal for $1300. Transformers on HD DVD is just awesome! I was missing out for way to long this TV is incredible!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I just bought my crossover components for my Seas CA21RE/TV and BG Neo3 bookshelves  These will be temporary since im just getting started in home audio. I will keep whoever is following the thread updated with pictures :blush:


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Is the Focal/Hiq. a DIY set?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BlackLac said:


> Is the Focal/Hiq. a DIY set?


Yes, he is starting to do some home projects!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

sephiroth619 said:


> Question, how were you able to run subs off that receiver? Is there some kind of sub outlet?
> 
> I'm stuck with this dilemma. I have the predecessor to the TX-8522, the TX-8511, and there's no sub outlet. I'm wondering how the hell I'm going be able to use a sub that I'm interested in buying.


Does your subwoofer amp have a built-in x-over, if so, run a full signal to it!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> Is the Focal/Hiq. a DIY set?


Yes...the design is called "The Ego" and you can find the plans on www.zalytron.com

Thanks for responding Hic


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Yes...the design is called "The Ego" and you can find the plans on www.zalytron.com
> 
> Thanks for responding Hic


affordable prices?

/cough/********/cough/

 

That should sound sweet though!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i decided to make the Egos now  so the BG Neo and CA21RE/TVs bookshelves are for sale: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25913


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm tellin you, dont sleep on the rs180/ seas29taf combo I use. Theyre great. Heres my setup, Im in the process of moving so its all just sitting here for now.










And yes I painted the phase plugs of the rs 180s to match the aluminum tweets. LOL


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea i know what you mean, but im honestly wasnt a fan of the popular Seas large format tweeters . For the money i would be putting into the setup i would rather build one right the first time and put all my effort and money into it. I pretty much know i would be happy with the BG/Seas combo but im planning to build the Ego (Focal/OWII) anyways and i have the drivers already.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Yea i know what you mean, but im honestly wasnt a fan of the popular Seas large format tweeters . For the money i would be putting into the setup i would rather build one right the first time and put all my effort and money into it. I pretty much know i would be happy with the BG/Seas combo but im planning to build the Ego (Focal/OWII) anyways and i have the drivers already.


Fair enough, these are going to my up and coming studio or bedroom because I also want to try ribbons. 

I have these in my bedroom but not sure what Ill use them for. Maybe I'll sell them. Little TB micro monitors










BTW can I see your design for the seas/bg crossover. I have a pair of the ca21s just sitting here.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> I'm tellin you, dont sleep on the rs180/ seas29taf combo I use. Theyre great. Heres my setup, Im in the process of moving so its all just sitting here for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks VERY nice, my home build is taking foreeeever, lol


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Congrats on your Sammy, I'm loving mine!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't see this thread earlier. 

Are you psyched on the TV? I know I am.  


I'm expecting my stuff in this week and already have the wires ready to go. I'll make a thread showcasing my 2.1 setup hopefully by Saturday.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup im enjoying the TV but since i dont have an HD signal right now, its a mute point  But the DVD player i got it working quite nicely


----------

